# do some good studying this weekend



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I think I did not do well on a recent exam because of lack of preparation which was atleast in part due to being overworked (maybe, an excuse?). 

This weekend, I have a goal to study 15-20 hours (follow with a stopwatch without cheating). 

Yes, this is a super lame and nerdy goal but if I can atleast reduce academic stress by being on top of things, it would be nice. 

Friday 3 hours
Sat 8 hours
Sun 8 hours


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

A little over 4 today.


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

There is nothing wrong with studying hard. This is how you get the good grades.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

12 hours for the weekend which would have been just right had my goal been 12 hours and not 15-20. On the plus side, the lazy weekend was a nice way to de-stress.



Michael127 said:


> There is nothing wrong with studying hard. This is how you get the good grades.


Thanks! :-]


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Study 12 hours this weekend (sat. and sun.).


----------

